# A twist on...



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 9, 2012)

*Cinnamon rolls!*

The twist is, this recipe is actually a pastry, not a reast risen roll, and these are fantastic with tea or coffee!

The prep



Cutting in the butter into the dry ingredients to resemble an oatmeal consistancy



Once the wet ingredients are added, the pastry dough is folded some, but care taken not to over work


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 9, 2012)

interesting.

k.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 9, 2012)

Next step, is to roll out the dough, and evenly coat with softened butter, then the brown sugar and cinnamon!



Then to roll and slice, and place in baking dish



After a bit in the oven, the finished rolls, and of course, the taste test! Best part!




Thanks for looking, wish you could smell 'em!!


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 9, 2012)

It's damascus bread.

k.


----------



## jm2hill (Feb 9, 2012)

Care to post the full recipe?

these look yummy!


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 9, 2012)

Are they flakier than a normal cinnamon roll?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 9, 2012)

I have A LOT of cinnamon to use up - please post the recipe - I would love to give this a try!!


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice. Hope you post the recipe. Definitely want to try these.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 9, 2012)

They're also good if you make a buttermilk biscuit recipe for the dough and add a little sugar. Brush the tops with melted butter when they come out of the oven, then mix a little milk and confectioner's sugar for a glaze drizzled on top when they've cooled (if you can wait that long). Completely different than a yeast-based roll, but really fast when you need a cinnomon roll fix.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 9, 2012)

haven't tried a good buttermilk recipe wanna trade?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 9, 2012)

No Private Trading Now - Posty Posty:hungry: :thumbsup:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 9, 2012)

*CINNAMON ROLLS*

3 cups of AP flour
1/2 cup sugar
5 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
3/4 cup of butter or margarine
1+ cup milk
1 egg
*Filling*
1 cup brown sugar(give or take) 
1 tbsp cinnamon (give or take) 
1/2 cup softened butter/margarine


In a large bowl, combine flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt, blend with fork or spoon. Cut in margarine/butter to resemble coarse oatmeal. Beat one egg slightly and mix with milk. Stir into dry ingredients. If there is still a lot of dry mix not getting incorporated, add a little extra milk to bring it together. Lightly gather dough into a ball, being careful not to over handle. Place dough on a lightly flowered surface and knead/fold 6 to 8 times. Roll dough to desired thickness (say 1/4") 

Evenly spread softened butter over entire surface, cover with brown sugar. Depending on the final size you rolled the dough to, you may need more or less. Sprinkle with cinnamon (I don't measure this, and just add what looks good for my taste right from the continer) Starting from the long side, roll towards you. Cut into desired size (Mine were about 1 1/4") Place each in a paper lined muffin cup, or in a greased pan/dish, and bake at 350 F (180 C) for 25 to 30 mins. I did 28 mins, works good at this elevation.

Enjoy! Let me know how you like 'em!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 9, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Are they flakier than a normal cinnamon roll?



They are a lot like a buscuit, not as stiff. But not flakey like a pie crust. Has a nice texture.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 9, 2012)

Those look delicious and simple enough for me to pull off.

Can I make the dough the night before and just toss in the oven and bake the next morning? Sorry if this is a dumb question, I don't know anything about baking.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 9, 2012)

Only an approximation--my biscuits got better when I stopped using a recipe and started doing it by feel. 

Preheat your oven to ~425 degrees F.

Sift together
~ 2 c flour
~ 1/2 tsp salt
~ 1 tsp baking powder
~ 1 tsp baking soda

cut in ~ 1/3 c shortening--leave some coarse lumps. Stir in buttermilk--I start with about 3/4 c, and add more as necessary to make sure all the dough is moist. You don't want that dry layer at the bottom of the bowl. Stir just enough so that it's barely mixed. Turn out onto a floured board, flour the top of the dough, and gently pat the dough into a rectangle about 3/4 inch think. Fold the rectangle over, and pat it out again. All the crumbly bits should be holding together now. Cut biscuits with a biscuit cutter or old fashoined glass dipped in flour, and put on a greased baking sheet. Pat the scraps into another rectangle and repeat. Shape any leftovers by hand into something biscuit-like in appearance. Bake until golden brown--start checking them after about 12 minutes. Good with butter & jam, butter & honey, butter &...you get the picture.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 9, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> They are a lot like a buscuit, not as stiff. But not flakey like a pie crust. Has a nice texture.



Think I gained a couple pounds just reading the recipe. These sound great--may have to try them this weekend!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 9, 2012)

Extra pounds is what keep us old bears warm in the northern winters!  But the missus says time to bring it under control before I get to the point its too hard to loose it.  I love food...

As for the over night thing, I'm not a pro, but my worry would be the baking powder loosing its umph after being wet for that lenght of time, and you ending up with sweet pucks!


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 9, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Extra pounds is what keep us old bears warm in the northern winters!  But the missus says time to bring it under control before I get to the point its too hard to loose it.  I love food...
> 
> As for the over night thing, I'm not a pro, but my worry would be the baking powder loosing its umph after being wet for that lenght of time, and you ending up with sweet pucks!



You say it like 'sweet pucks' are a bad thing. :viking:


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Feb 9, 2012)

And he told me to never reviel his recipe to the masses under threat of death. :viking:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 9, 2012)

That was the other one, with yeast... And what I meant, was eating too much of any of these recipes would likely result in said sod planting! And besides, why should I be the only one of my current stature?


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 9, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> why should I be the only one of my current stature?



Ahh...the old "fatten up everyone around you to make yourself look thinner" diet. My favorite!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 9, 2012)

Hahaha!  I don't think lean was ever in my cards. Even with a 34" waist, I was still 270! But hey, your logic is sound! Thing is I enjoy food, and like making my favorites for others to enjoy. So be sure to let me know if this was something you enjoyed!


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 9, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> It's damascus bread.
> 
> k.



I had somehow missed this thread, probably for the better because I am trying to lose weight - 10 down, 70 to go... But mr drinky's comment made me laugh out loud. Time to get out of the office now, I wish I could bake but I need to clean, getting a visitor tomorrow.

Stefan


----------

